

Show HN: Failpulse, simple HTTP and TCP uptime monitoring - veeti
https://failpulse.com

======
veeti
I've been working on this for a while between bouts of procrastination. Any
comments, suggestions and questions would be very welcome!

~~~
sjs382
I'm working on one, too. It's basically done, except for some miscellany—other
projects are taking precedence.

I hope it's a big market. Best wishes! :)

~~~
stevekemp
> I hope it's a big market.

It is.

There are a lot of these kind of sites out there, with the (probable) leader
being pingdom.

Writing something basic is pretty easy for this, with a decent work-queue and
a few worker nodes around the world checking from multiple locations.

The hard part is the notifications via SMS, billing, and dealing with failures
that are en route from your testing-agent to the real site. (i.e. False
positives where you think things are down when actually they're not.)

------
mjhea0
clickable - [http://failpulse.com](http://failpulse.com)

